# BCS vehicle registration requirements



## East Cape Bob (Jan 4, 2011)

My wife and I are moving to Baja California Sur and would like to take my 2002 Ford Explorer with me. I am looking for advice on how/where to get it registered in Mexico. I will live in La Paz County. I am applying for an FM3 but don't know if this is needed or not to register a vehicle.

Thanks


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I live in La Paz. You do need at least an FM3 ("No Inmigrante") card to get a car registered and/or to get the Mexican driver's license required for registration. More importantly, you can't simply bring a foreign plated car and expect to register it here. It needs to be legally imported, with duty paid, as demonstrated in a form called the "Pedimento de Importación" that must be shown for original registration and renewals. Not all cars are eligible for importation. Mine was already imported when I bought it, so I'm not familiar with the rules, but I believe it must be done at the border and can be quite expensive. A Mexican consulate may have the Aduana (customs) info or at least be able to tell you where/how to inquire.

What you can do, even on a tourist permit, is bring your car with its foreign plates. You'll need Mexican liability insurance. Also, unlike on the mainland, your foreign registration must be kept current for driving in BCS.

Good luck!


----------



## East Cape Bob (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info...it is much appreciated.....


----------

